# Problem with Crock'd Dill Pickles!



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

The last four batches of pickles that have come out of my crocks have had problems...some are perfectly fine, others have turned into big balls of "snot", others have mushy spots in them, and still others have turned into "balloons". It's not all of them, but the last crock that I pulled had 1/2 gallon out of 3 gallons that turned out like this.

I did not have this problem early in the season when it was cooler. We had 3-4 weeks of 100+ degree weather, but I tried to make sure that I only put good cukes into the crock during that time. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

hi, it is so easy to contaminate crock pickles. everything must be pristine clean, the cucumbers must have all blossom residue removed or the blossom end cut off because of the enzyme stored there. then just leave them be till your ready to eat. I also put plastic wrap tight over the top to keep any flying critters from getting in and starting anything. the hotter it is the quicker they ferment. when you open them you must put all clean back in, cloth, plate, rock etc. and clean the sides of the crock well. another thing to remember is never use water from a water softener, it will ruin any canning, best wishes, ray


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Glad you asked this question. I wish I could help you with an answer but I'm a novice at dill pickles. But, if you don't mind, can I ask you one?

I started a batch of dills on the 14th using a recipe in the Ball book. It says to skim the scum off daily and that the pickels will bubble - & when the bubbling stops it means the fermenting has stopped and they are ready. 

But - I have had no scum on top nor do I see any bubbles. I tasted the brine and it is very, very, very, VERY salty. I've never fermented dills before so I'm wondering does it sound like I messed up the brine or is this normal and I just need to wait a while for the fermenting to begin? 

Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

The old method was to "add enough salt to float an egg". I'm not sure what your recipe is, but don't worry too much (just sounds like you're going to have some really salty pickles). My open-top crock gets scum and bubbles...my close-top crocks don't (so that makes a difference too). 

I'd recommend waiting the alloted amount of time and trying them. Adjust your recipe from there. If you don't get scum & bubbles...no worries...that bacteria just didn't seem to take in your brine (yay for you!).


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

thanks! I'll just try to be patient.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

The first thought that came to my mind was, "How fresh were your cucumbers?" They must be absolutely fresh and scrupulously clean.

Second, the crock must be stored at 70-75* F. Any cooler, fermentation slows or stops. Warmer, and you get slimy, yucky pickles.


----------



## Leay (Mar 4, 2004)

Sorry to jump in on someone else's thread, but I have a question about the process of canning after the fermentation process. The recipe I have says to boil the brine and cover the pickles with that before canning, but my brine is only water and salt with a small amount of vinegar. I like more of a vinegar taste in my pickles. Would it be better to make a new brine or just add more vinegar to the crock brine. I also wonder about using the crock brine when it has little bits of scum in it. What does everyone else do when canning the pickes? Thanks.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Leay said:


> Sorry to jump in on someone else's thread, but I have a question about the process of canning after the fermentation process. The recipe I have says to boil the brine and cover the pickles with that before canning, but my brine is only water and salt with a small amount of vinegar. I like more of a vinegar taste in my pickles. Would it be better to make a new brine or just add more vinegar to the crock brine. I also wonder about using the crock brine when it has little bits of scum in it. What does everyone else do when canning the pickes? Thanks.


If there are any left to can (crock pickles move FAST around here!), I make up a fresh brine. 

I've tried the "boil and reuse" method, but was always disappointed. Brine is inexpensive and easy to make, so I use fresh.


----------



## Leay (Mar 4, 2004)

Oh, thanks Pony! I had read that you have been making pickles this way and was hoping you would answer. This is my first year. My parents gave me a 30 gal (yep, you heard right) crock and I've just got my first batch going. I sure could have done with a smaller crock but that is the one they had up in the shed from my grandmother. Another question, when do you know they are done? They taste good right now. I had to pull a couple of big ones out that were getting soft, but the rest are OK and taste good. They have been in there about a week and a half.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Leay said:


> Oh, thanks Pony! I had read that you have been making pickles this way and was hoping you would answer. This is my first year. My parents gave me a 30 gal (yep, you heard right) crock and I've just got my first batch going. I sure could have done with a smaller crock but that is the one they had up in the shed from my grandmother. Another question, when do you know they are done? They taste good right now. I had to pull a couple of big ones out that were getting soft, but the rest are OK and taste good. They have been in there about a week and a half.


THIRTY GALLONS?!?? WOW! That is some serious pickling space!

So, what's next? Sauerkraut?



The pickles are done when the brine reaches the middle of the cucumber. You can tell that it has when there's no more "white" to the cuc; it's more translucent. (The books sometimes say, "clear" but I can't see through it...)

If they taste good to you and the brine has made it to the center, go ahead and jar them.

I don't always like to heat process them. They do lose a little something in the translation. You can try to keep the crispness by adding a grape leaf or two to the jar before you pack the pickles.

We usually just put them in the back of the fridge when they're done. They keep a good long while that way. The jars also take up a lot of space in the fridge, so I feel obligated to eat them as quickly as possible. LOL!


----------



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

We eat them pretty quick around here too (have to **** not just my husband and kids, but hubby's friends around here). Hubby was away for a week for job training and a crock was supposed to be done while he was gone. Hubby's friend said he'd drop by to "taste test". Hubby said I wasn't allowed to give away any of the pickles, it would equate cheating on him!


----------



## Leay (Mar 4, 2004)

Ok, thanks for all the info. I think I'm going to can them. I worry about them getting soft but I do have some grapes, so I'll try putting a grape leaf in with them. I did put some in the crock with them because I had read that that would help. Yes, I am going to be doing saurkraut in that darn crock too. I usually do it in a 5 gallon bucket but I guess I can do more this way. I can't even lift the thing into the bathtub to clean it. Hubby has to do that for me! I'm only using about 1/8th of the darn thing right now. As I say, I sure could have used a smaller crock but beggars can't be choosers. 
Thanks for the help, Pony.

Leay


----------



## cirrogers (Oct 30, 2014)

I see this is a rather old post, but I am up to no good here in 2014. I tried my first batch of crock pickles using an old recipe from a friend. It called for doing a step each day during the first 14 days, then you slice the pickles and layer then with sugar and let them sit until they make juice. Well, yesterday was the last day with the sugar. I stirred the pickles and found this white slimy residue at the bottom of the pile. Yikes! Are they contaminated???? Can anyone tell me what I did wrong? I used a crock with a lid. Sadly, if they are bad there are no more cucs to be found at this time of year :facepalm:


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

cirrogers said:


> I see this is a rather old post, but I am up to no good here in 2014. I tried my first batch of crock pickles using an old recipe from a friend. It called for doing a step each day during the first 14 days, then you slice the pickles and layer then with sugar and let them sit until they make juice. Well, yesterday was the last day with the sugar. I stirred the pickles and found this white slimy residue at the bottom of the pile. Yikes! Are they contaminated???? Can anyone tell me what I did wrong? I used a crock with a lid. Sadly, if they are bad there are no more cucs to be found at this time of year :facepalm:


Oh, man! I am so sorry. 

If the pickles go slimy, I give them the old heave-ho. 

Best you can do at this point is dump them in the compost heap, and go buy a jar of Vlasics.


----------

